# ADSL - Calpe, Alicante



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Part of our moving process will entail getting an Internet provider in Calpe.

Europa , Telitec, Telefonicainenglish and Movistar seem to have roughly the same cost - mid forties including IVA and some free calls for a "upto" 8 Mb speed.

There is no actual line to our house though neighbours in our Urbanisation are wired in so wiring us in should not be a problem. We are a ten minute walk from the edge of town.

So I was wondering if any forumites in the Calpe area have any advice/ stories to impart.


----------

